# Geschäftliches Briefpapier?



## Schniefer (18 August 2010)

Hallihallo Allerseits, 

mich treibt grade eine Frage um die ihr mir evtl. beantworten könnt. Braucht eine Firma ein geschäftliches Briefpapier oder genügen einfache weiße Blätter mit einem ordentlichen Briefkopf? 

Briefpapier mit Logo und co ist natürlich schon schick, aber notwendig? Ich sträube mich grade so ein bissel dagegen weil mein Partner unbedingt Briefpapier das farblich unterlegt und mit unserem Logo versehen ist machen lassen will. Ich bin einfach gegen diese unnötige Ausgabe. 

Aber natürlich bin ich nun schon etwas am Grübeln - will ja kein Spielverderber sein 
Daher wärs schön einfach mal unparteiisches Publikum zu fragen - was denkt ihr über Briefpapier - wie sollte es sein? Ist es nicht wichtiger gute Ware zu liefern als das Briefpapier ein zu färben?? *ROFL*

Danke schonmal!

Schniefer


----------



## IBFS (18 August 2010)

kommt darauf an ob die Briefe aus einem WWS (Warenwirtschaftsystem) oder
ganz normal mit WORD geschrieben werden. Auch ist die Anzahl pro Tag
schon ein Kriterium ob sich lohnt spezielles Papier zu beschaffen. 

Ich verwende eine WORD-Vorlage und setze dann den Text hinein.
Wenn man dann noch einen Laserdrucker (ggf. Farbe) hat, ist doch 
alles ok.

Frank


----------



## Cerberus (18 August 2010)

Hi Schniefer,

Ich arbeite in einer Firma mit ca. 400 Angestellten. Bei uns gibt es einfach nur stinknormales weißes Briefpapier mit einem ordentlichen Briefkopf und einer Fußzeile.

Gruß Cerberus


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (18 August 2010)

Schniefer schrieb:


> ... Ich sträube mich grade so ein bissel dagegen weil mein Partner unbedingt Briefpapier das farblich unterlegt und mit unserem Logo versehen ist machen lassen will. Ich bin einfach gegen diese unnötige Ausgabe.



Hallo,

ich weiß nicht genau, was "farblich unterlegt" bedeuten 
soll, bitte beim Briefpapier auch an so schnöde Dinge
wir _Kopieren_ und _Faxen_ denken.

Gedrucktes Briefpapier hat den Vorteil, dass immer alle
Angaben drauf sind und es sieht immer gleich aus. Egal,
ob der Brief au ser Warenwirtschaft kommt oder aus Word.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (18 August 2010)

IBFS schrieb:


> ...
> Wenn man dann noch einen Laserdrucker (ggf. Farbe) hat, ist doch
> alles ok.
> 
> Frank



Die Seitenkosten eines Farblasers sind doch enorm, 10 bis 20 Seiten
im Monat, OK, aber bei 100 Seiten und mehr ist es günstiger, sich 
5000 Blatt drucken zu lassen und ins Lager.


----------



## IBFS (18 August 2010)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Die Seitenkosten eines Farblasers sind doch enorm, 10 bis 20 Seiten im Monat, OK, aber bei 100 Seiten und mehr ist es günstiger, sich 5000 Blatt drucken zu lassen und ins Lager.


 


IBFS schrieb:


> Auch ist die Anzahl pro Tag schon ein Kriterium ob sich lohnt spezielles Papier zu beschaffen.


 
Habsch doch geschrieben!

Frank


----------



## S5-Bastler (18 August 2010)

Wenn es unbedingt bunt werden soll würde ich nur das Firmenlogo und eventuel farbige Rander oben und/oder unten drucken lassen.
So muß nicht alles entsorgt werden wenn sich mal eine Anschrift, Geschäftsführer, Bankverbindung, Telefonnummer oder eMail Adresse ändert.
Auf jedem Fall erstmal eine Papierprobe der Druckerrei anfordern In der Firma eines Bekannten hatter der Chef 50.000 Blatt bedrucktes Papier geordert. Das war zu glatt für den Laserdrucker, er konnte es nicht einziehen. 
Ende vom Lied, Papier war ja teuer sowas schmeist man nicht weg, der Azubi muste jetzt immer die Blätter mit feinen Schleifpapier anschleifen *ROFL*


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 August 2010)

S5-Bastler schrieb:


> Wenn es unbedingt bunt werden soll würde ich nur das Firmenlogo und eventuel farbige Rander oben und/oder unten drucken lassen.
> So muß nicht alles entsorgt werden wenn sich mal eine Anschrift, Geschäftsführer, Bankverbindung, Telefonnummer oder eMail Adresse ändert.
> Auf jedem Fall erstmal eine Papierprobe der Druckerrei anfordern In der Firma eines Bekannten hatter der Chef 50.000 Blatt bedrucktes Papier geordert. Das war zu glatt für den Laserdrucker, er konnte es nicht einziehen.
> Ende vom Lied, Papier war ja teuer sowas schmeist man nicht weg, der Azubi muste jetzt immer die Blätter mit feinen Schleifpapier anschleifen *ROFL*


 
das ist jetzt nicht dein Ernst 
es ist auf jeden fall ein Grund, die Ausbildung abzubrechen.


----------



## S5-Bastler (18 August 2010)

Doch, wirklich so geschehen.
Aber das hat sich dann bald erledigt. Nach mehreren Reperaturen (kostenintensiv) des Druckers wegen Papierstaubes (wo der wohl immer herkamm) hatte der Chef ein einsehen.
Das ganze war ein kleiner Handwerksbetrieb und der Papiervorrat war wohl ehe für die nächsten zwei Generationen mit eingeplant.


----------



## IBFS (18 August 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> das ist jetzt nicht dein Ernst
> es ist auf jeden fall ein Grund, die Ausbildung abzubrechen.


 

@S5-Bastler
Der erste April ist aber schon ne ganze Weile vorbei ...... ..............


----------



## Sarek (19 August 2010)

S5-Bastler schrieb:


> Das ganze war ein kleiner Handwerksbetrieb und der Papiervorrat war wohl ehe für die nächsten zwei Generationen mit eingeplant.


 
Das errinert mich irgendwie an Loriots "Papa ante portas"


----------



## Approx (19 August 2010)

Sarek schrieb:


> Das errinert mich irgendwie an Loriots "Papa ante portas"


Genau daran hab ich auch gedacht! 


> "Mein Name ist Lohse, ich kaufe hier ein!"


Approx


----------



## Masi (19 August 2010)

*Briefpapier drucken lassen?*

Hallo zusammen,

also ich finde es kommt auch ein bisschen auf den Bereich an ob man Briefpapier kreativ gestalten lässt oder als Briefpapier ganz normales, weißes Papier mit Briefkopf versendet. 

Mir persönlich gefällt es immer wenn Briefpapier eine besondere Gestaltung hat. Fragt doch mal bei einer Druckerei nach Briefpapier an und handelt mit denen einen guten Preis aus, wenn ihr in Zukunft auch Eure Visitenkarten und sonstige druckaufträge bei denen erledigen lasst.

Gruß Masi


----------



## Tomaso (2 September 2010)

*Briefpapier*

Hallo,

ich habe mal für meinen Vater eine "Briefpapier"-Vorlage in Word gebastelt. Ein bisschen kreativen Spielraum bietet das Programm ja. Er betreibt eine kleinen Außer-Haus-Weinverkauf. Dafür reicht's allemal.

Viele Druckereien bieten ja mittlerweile auch Digitaldruck an, da ist ein größerer Schwung Briefpapier dann nicht mehr so teuer. Ich schließe mich hier meinem Vorkommentar an, einfach mal mit 'ner Druckerei sprechen. Das ganze wirkt dann schon professioneller, und das ist ja für die Außenwirkung auch nicht unwichtig.

Gruß, T


----------



## Schniefer (17 November 2010)

Hallihallo Allerseits,

schön, dss sich soviele beteiligt haben und mir ihre Meinungen zum professionellen Briefpapier mitgeteilt haben! Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass die Kosten mit einem Laserdrucker so reinhauen. Ich habe dann nochmal nachgerechnet und für uns war das professionelle Papier wesentlich billiger. Allerdings habe ich meinen Partner davon abgebracht, es farbig hinterlegt zu drucken. Denn das Argument mit dem Kopierer oder Fax war schon richtig gut!
Über dire Story mit dem Schleifpapier habe ich mich schlapp gelacht. *ROFL*

Nochmals vielen Dank,

Schniefer


----------

